# Zymol vs P21S



## Bimmer330 (Aug 31, 2002)

This weekend is suppose to be in the 40's. Time to take out the shorts and wife better shirt and wash the car. We have been suffering with some real cold days in NY. This weekend will feel like spring. I have almost decided on a wax to use on my new car to arrive late spring. I am down to Zymol and P21S. I was searching the web to find the lowest prices and found Autodetail.com to have the lowest prices on just about any car care manufacturer you can think of. I spoke to Melissa who knows everything about detailing cars and told her my interests in Zymol and P21S. She felt the only way for me to decide would be to use and compare both of them. She mailed me about 2 ounces of Zymol Destiny, ( I will use Concours since she felt there is no difference in appearance after Concours, but she had none to send me so she sent Destiny) and about 3 ounces of P21S for free. I did not even pay for shipping!! You have to check them out when you get a chance. I will post my results after I wax my car this weekend.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Personally, after having tried so many different waxes in 27 years of automobile/boat ownership, and all of them being so close to one another in respect to application, removal and visual appearance...I find myself focusing on preparation of the finish rather than the "icing on the cake" so to speak.


----------



## Intermezzo (Mar 22, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Zymol apparently lasts for 6 months (I haven't tried it yet) Personally, after having tried so many different waxes in 27 years of automobile/boat ownership, and all of them being so close to one another in respect to application, removal and visual appearance...I find myself focusing on preparation of the finish rather than the "icing on the cake" so to speak. *


Rip, are you confusing Zymol with Zaino?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Yes, I was. Thanks for the correction! Editted!


----------



## Intermezzo (Mar 22, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Personally, after having tried so many different waxes in 27 years of automobile/boat ownership, and all of them being so close to one another in respect to application, removal and visual appearance...I find myself focusing on preparation of the finish rather than the "icing on the cake" so to speak. *


Rip,

Them be words of wisdom! 

I thought you'd be interested in the link below. One of the cars that won 1st place was waxed with Griot's and another with Autoglym. Meguiar's & ClearKote also did very well. But I think one of the lessons that can be derived from the link below is that regardless of what cars were waxed with what, it's all about using proper technique in the prep stages. Autoglym, which doesn't get too much attention in most of the forums here, outperformed the other products... Why? Because of the extensive prep that was done (wetsand, compound, polish...etc..etc)

Which Wax at Car Show ???


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Intermezzo said:


> *... Why? Because of the extensive prep that was done (wetsand, compound, polish...etc..etc)
> 
> Which Wax at Car Show ??? *


WOW, Me thinks that Jet Black or dark colors probably win alot of concours due to their complexity in the prep.

Cool link Mezzo! Good to see you again as usual!


----------

